# wtt thunderbolt for droid 3



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey I just got a brand new replacement on my thunderbolt 2 weeks ago and I would like to see if anyone wants to trade their d3 for my bolt.


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

Not gunna be brand new. If it was warranty, then it's refurb. If you used insurance, it's worse.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually I lost my old one so I did recieve a brand new in package phone. Deff not no refurbished pho.e.

I'm still wanting to trade if anyone still interested


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the D3 but im thinken about going back to my tbolt so I can flash roms lol


----------

